# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Cleveland 7:30pm WUAB / WGN NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>







*@*







</center>

<center>Chicago Bulls (1-9) (1-6 on road) @ Cleveland Cavaliers (8-4) (5-1 at home)</center>
<center>Gund Arena, Saturday November 27th, 2004</center>
<center>7:30pm WUAB / WGN NBALP</center>

<center>



































</center> 

<center>*VS*</center> 

<center>



































</center>


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Bulls-86
LeBron-114


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 99

Cavs 97

Ben 22


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Cavs 111
Bulls 88

Bron with 30/7/6
Snow with 15 and 10 dimes

Deng has a rough night guarding King James, but still gets 15.
Hinrich fouls out
Chapu pisses someone off. 
Chandler has a big game with 15 and 15.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls win.

Lebron scores about 20 and is taken out of place by Nocioni. Curry and Z both have good games as niether can defend each other. Gordon and Deng continue their success, and Hinrich struggles.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hopefully we make it 2 in a row.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

cavs by 22 lebron plays 35 minutes and sits the whole 4th quarter


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

Cav 96
BUlls 91

Deng with 16 first quarter points on 8 for 8 shooting and doesn't see the court again until the middle of the 3rd when they are down by 10.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Isn't this supposed to be a rivalry? Nocioni and Lebron got into in the preseason remember?

Bulls come out with le passion, vs le cavs, and deal LeBron an L.

Bulls 87
Cavs 78

Hinrich 35
z 22


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bulls 106
Cavs 83
Without the pressure of the first win, our guys will flourish....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nocioni is going to guard Gooden?
either a stroke of maddness or a stroke of genius.

We could get brutalized tonight on the glass.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Starting Lineups

PG-Chris Duhon
SG-Kirk Hinrich
SF-Luol Deng
PF-Andres Nocioni
C- Eddy Curry
-----------------
PG-Jeff McGinnins
SG-Ira Newble
SF-Lebron James
PF-Drew Gooden
C- Zydranus Igauskus

I am kind of dissapointed that Eddy is not starting. Skiles is out of his gord if he thinks that this lineup will continue to flourish. Antonio Davis should not be out there. I don't mind Duhon even though I think Gordon should start but Eddy has shown he should start over Davis. Igauskus is a poor defensive center, so Eddy should start.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If Skiles knew what he was doing then Noci would be guarding Lebronze.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Igauskus wins the tip big time. Davis did not have a chance. McGinnis drives and misses off the glass and Gooden knocks it out of bounds. Luol Deng loses the ball inside. Lebron just blows past Deng and scores. Ira Newble fouls a driving Hinrich.

2-0


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls missed shot, Igauskus loses it. Hinrich up to Nocioni and Noci dunks it. Hinrich knocks the pass out of bounds. Gooden misses, Igauskus gets the tip in because Davis was not boxing out. Davis miss shot. Iguaskus to Newble who makes the jumpshot, Hinrich was doubling Z because Davis can't guard him. Ball bounces off Davis' legs, Cavs got it. Lebron has a bad pass out of bounds. Hinrich missed 3, Igauskus rebound. Lebron miss, rebound, miss, Davis rebound. Deng to Davis who makes the jumpshot. Gooden posts up and scores. Nocioni makes his second shot of the game. Igauskus misses the fadeaway. Hinrich drives in and dishes it out to Deng who makes the jumpshot. Off the ball foul on Nocioni.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's fun to watch Deng and Lebron go at it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lebron good. Deng throws it away, and Lebron speeds down the court and makes a left handed layup. Drew Gooden fouls Nocioni. Antonio Davis passes the ball to Nocioni who is left with not enough time to get a shot off. Eddy even has the bbal iq to shoot the ball, nice job freakin Davis. McGinnis drains a three point shot from the top of the key. Bulls Timeout

15-8 Cleveland.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nocioni should definitely be guarding Lebron James. Deng is doing alright, but Nocioni can really take a guy out of his game.

Antonio Davis has no reason to be in the league anymore, let alone start.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Davis bricks a jumpshot, what a popular theme. Noci gets a loose ball foul. Curry in for Nocioni. Gooden misses, Davis rebound. Curry is fouled by Zydranus Igauskus. It is Igauskus' first. Deng miss, Z gets a long rebound. McGinnis misses a 3. Hinrich throws it away. Gooden tries to lob it to Newble and a foul on Chris Duhon.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddy Curry with a pushing foul. Tyson Chandler up off the bench. Igauskus miss, tipped to Hinirch. Deng misses on the drive. Newble miss, Tyson Chandler gets a rebound. Curry rims out a fall away over Zydranus Igauskus. Igauskus miss, he tips it in eventually. Curry blocked, Chandler misses the put back. Lebron drives past everyone and scores. Eddy Curry makes a jumpshot. Tyson Chandler blocks Gooden. Ben Gordon throws it away. Cavs timeout.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

LeBron on that one man fast break  

Our offense looks like crap out there. We can't even get off decent shots.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Drew Gooden tries to post up Tyson Chandler but he is called for traveling. McGinnis strips Curry, and McGinnis passes it to Lebron who makes a statement with the tomahawk dunk. Hinrich spins and hooks it over Z. Igauskus miss, Hinrich rebound. Hinrich to Gordon who toilets in the three point shot. Newble airballs. Griffin rebound. Curry gives Ben Gordon a picture perfect screen, Gordon drives in and lays it in.

21-17

Cavs lead after one.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ben Gordon!

LBJ is tearing us a new one out there though.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful move by Gordon there. Good to see him gaining confidence with each game.

21-17 Cavs


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Our starting lineup definitely shot poorly, but gordon coming off the bench put the game close... Put noci on lebron...let him take jame out of his game.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

HehehehhehahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

wow, I've nver seen a player actually airball a freethrow


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon to Chandler to Curry who tries to dunk it but is pushed away and is fouled. Eddy airballs the free throw. Not good for his confidence. Makes the second free throw. Chandler fouls Dajuan Wagner. Traveling. Techinical foul on Tyson Chandler I think. Lebron misses the free throw, but makes a shot. Stolen by Hinrich, and Lebron tips it out of bounds. Lebron is a ***** and complains to the refs and they change it in the name of star power. Trailor makes a shot. Gordon has a bad post entry pass. Eric Snow is fouled.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we need to calm down


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're putting on a good display of WHY we lead the league in turnovers.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

This team is pathetic. 

8 to's and the Cavs have already 6 steals-No protection of the ball whatsoever.

Almost 3 minutes into the quater and we've just hoisted up a BG 3 pointer.


Way to go


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Misses the first. Makes the second. Snow tips it out of bounds. Hinrich to the bench. Gordon misses the three. Tractor makes a hook over Chandler. Duhon throws it away and Lebron kicks it out. Lebron really is a little ***** complaining to the refs. Curry misses a fall away. Chandler tips it out to Gordon. Curry misses the hook but is fouled.

Cavs up by 10

28-18


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

LeBron is the MJ of right now in the fact that he can get the ref to change his mind by just complaining. Only him and Kobe have that power right now.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

seems our guys are not playing with the same intensity from the last game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddy makes the first. Also the second. He has 5 points. Snow makes a corner jumpshot. Duhon throws it away. Tractor Traylor did his Lebron James impression for the dunk. Curry bricks. Gordon gave it to him in really bad position, Eddy just salvaged the play. Snow miss. Curry misses on the fast break, Griffin miss. Harris miss, rebound. Wagner miss. Feed to Curry on the fast break, and he lays it in and is fouled.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry is our only saving grace out there. Nobody else can shoot, or even pass the ball.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How abt some F'N fouls?? Duhon clearly got fouled. 

Anyway, i like how he's always pushing the ball upcourt. Something Kirk either can't do or isn't interested in doing so.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddy makes the freethrow. Igauskus scores on Chandler with the dunk. Deng misses the jjumpshot. Snow drives down the lane and scores. Nocioni makes a three point shot from the corner. Harris missed three. Duhon miss, Deng tips it in. Wagner miss. Snow fouls.

Timeout

36-28


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't even want to think about this team without Eddy Munster.

He's the only big man we have who can score.

Only down 8 in spite of everything.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Heinrich is taking to much time to get his game going...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hah I thought Jim Paxson looked like Steven Segal too. lol


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nocioni draws a foul on Snow. Splits a pair at the line. Off of Z's foot. Davis missed shot. Lebron makes a jumpshot. Dengs scores downlow. McGinnis makes the three. Duhon misses the first. Makes the second. Traylor scores downlow. Nocioni can't handle the pass.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

tractor traylor...we have resources to stop this guy from scoring and rebounding...i´m wrong?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Is there a specific reason why Curry isnt even starting anymore?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

lb....J!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nocioni draws a foul on Ira Newble. Deng miss, Hinrich miss. Lebron miss. Hinrich scores. James miss, Igauskus gets a looseball foul. Antonio Davis misses the first. Davis makes the next. Davis can't guard Igauskus so he thinks fouling him will solve the problem and Igauskus makes it. On top of that he *****es over the foul. Z makes the freethrow. Harrington makes the shot. Z gets an offensive foul. Gordon throws it away. Hinrich misses the layup. Lebron nails a three over Deng.
49-37 Cavs lead.

Curry looks more pissed about being benched after being in the game rather then not starting.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It just shocks me to see a professional team be so careless with the ball. 12 turnovers in the FIRST HALF!! Just pathetic.

LeBron ends the half with a fadeaway 3 

We're trailing by 12 at the half and all I can say is it could've been much worse.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

and we get a three point shot buy james with the clock running down..what way to close the half ..we are playing poorly defensiv and ofensiv.:heart:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

yeah it feels like we're down by 30. So it's good we're still close. Because we shouldn't be. We're not defending or offending.l


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry is our best defensive big man.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

we're pretty terrible right now.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Curry is our best defensive big man.



Dude. The pro-Curry agenda is getting old fast.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. The pro-Curry agenda is getting old fast.


Thats not pro Curry, its just a statement of how pathetic our defense is.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Time to shut off the TV.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats not pro Curry, its just a statement of how pathetic our defense is.


Nah. You say lots of nice things about Curry. I'd say he's our best big right now, but not out defensive big. I'd take AD any day.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>YearofDaBulls</b>!
> Time to shut off the TV.



:yes:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nice pass Eddy! At least he bothered to run back down the floor...and commit the foul.

James is just toying with us out there.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah. You say lots of nice things about Curry. I'd say he's our best big right now, but not out defensive big. I'd take AD any day.


Davis should be guarding powerforwards not centers like Skiles had him doing. Curry is the only one that can guard Igauskus. Chandler can't play defensive. Do not get blocks confused with defense here. He can block, but no defense. Davis might just be in bad light here with me because of the way with Z and how they have to double team Z every play when Davis is on him opening up the game for everyone else on the Cavs.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Well, game's over. Our PGs have been OWNED by Jeff McInnis.

I'll be rooting for some spectacular plays by LeBron from here on.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What exactly is Skiles agenda? Sure doesn't look like winning a basketball game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lebron just became the youngest player to reach 2000 career points.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cavs fans want Luke to come in and finish the embarrassment. Goddamn we're horrible.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

The wave OMFG this is embarasing,

Cavs fans all want to bare Luke's children:angel:


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

ALL I can say is THANK GOD FOR *ILLINI BASKETBALL*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

At least I still have my Marquette Eagles and Philidalphia Eagles to cheer for.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Luke Jackson just scored on us

:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: 


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

u.g.l.y.....

I'm glad I'm not the coach of the BullsI don't think I would be able to take it. I would def snap.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> cavs by 22 lebron plays 35 minutes and sits the whole 4th quarter


I gotta be ms cleo


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

You guys need a trade. I don't think anyone on their team truly knows their role... maybe other than Nocioni.

Deng should be established as the #1 option, the guy is clearly the most consistent scorer on the team right now. 

Someone to should remind Curry and Chandler that the game begins in the 1st Quarter...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> You guys need a trade. I don't think anyone on their team truly knows their role... maybe other than Nocioni.
> 
> Deng should be established as the #1 option, the guy is clearly the most consistent scorer on the team right now.
> ...



Curry had 20 points in 26 minutes. He was our best player tonight. No complaints here from here.

It comes down to the coaching once again for this team.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apart from the coaching staff,Curry got half of his points in garbage time...


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Most of his points came in garbage time. Hardly any rebounds either.


> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

curry has played well last few games in limited minutes


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Davis should be guarding powerforwards not centers like Skiles had him doing. Curry is the only one that can guard Igauskus. Chandler can't play defensive. Do not get blocks confused with defense here. He can block, but no defense. Davis might just be in bad light here with me because of the way with Z and how they have to double team Z every play when Davis is on him opening up the game for everyone else on the Cavs.


Davis should be guarding PFs. However, he's still a better defensive C than Eddy. Chandler plays good help D, but bad man on man D.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> 
> apart from the coaching staff,Curry got half of his points in garbage time...


exactly... he started off shooting 3-11, and his shots weren't pretty.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

dam,i am starting to believe you guys are as bad as your record...i never thought that before...

I also changed my mind regarding trading for Curry..Ny would have to be out of their mind to trade Naz and thomas for curry and filler

this is UGLY


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> dam,i am starting to believe you guys are as bad as your record...i never thought that before...
> 
> I also changed my mind regarding trading for Curry..Ny would have to be out of their mind to trade Naz and thomas for curry and filler
> ...


Alright, I'm fine with the Knicks keeping those 2 scrubs. Trading young talent for scrubs is what got us into this mess, and it won't get us out of the mess either.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> dam,i am starting to believe you guys are as bad as your record...i never thought that before...
> 
> I also changed my mind regarding trading for Curry..Ny would have to be out of their mind to trade Naz and thomas for curry and filler
> ...


You're starting to believe? Uhhh... where have you been? :uhoh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

``We were tired, no doubt about it,'' Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. ``But that's no excuse.''

Skiles said that as soon as James hit a couple of shots early in the game, he knew the Bulls were in for a long night.

``It was kind of a mismatch,'' Skiles said. ``He plays at his pace and there's not much you can do about it. All the great players are like that.'' 

James, who played 43 minutes Friday night in a 98-96 victory in Boston, finished with seven assists and seven rebounds in 32 minutes.

``He's legit, he's the real deal,'' said Bulls guard Kirk Hinrich, who scored only six points on 3-for-10 shooting.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well Lebron definitely would have been uncomfortable if he was being guarded by Nocioni. Noci can really take stars out of the game. I blame the coach for not doing this. I don't care about Chandler he is garbage so far, but the Bulls really need Eddy's scoring.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Well Lebron definitely would have been uncomfortable if he was being guarded by Nocioni. Noci can really take stars out of the game.


Noci is a nice hustle player but he's not some shutdown defender that can own the Kobes and LeBrons of the league.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

But he can frustrate them as well as give them a hard foul here and there.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

skiles was too interested in guarding Drew Gooden with Nocioni to try him on Lebron. Talk about mismatches. And I don't think tired is a good excuse, the Cavs are the ones who played the night before not the Bulls. It's like we could have somehow beaten the Cavs with rest? Not the team I've seen this season. We suck something fearce.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

If anyone should have been tired it's the Cavs. They've played 3 games in 4 nights. But it is also possible that the Bulls, playing the last game of a 7 game road trip were pretty tired as well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about misleading stats. You can't blame the coaches at all for this. Curry is the one to blame tonight as well as the other players for this piss poor effort.

Curry was terrible the first half. He was so good in the Jazz game but he just sucked against the Cavs. garbage time points = nothing. 

Z was in early foul trouble and let people drive by him but Curry still turned to his jump hook and shot when he could have just drove the lane and easily dominated Z. This is sad.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> If anyone should have been tired it's the Cavs. They've played 3 games in 4 nights. But it is also possible that the Bulls, playing the last game of a 7 game road trip were pretty tired as well.


we had no excuse. We still had one day to rest. watching the Cavs bench suck against the Celtics gave me hope but the bench did very well against the Bulls.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Was at the game in Cleveland and I posted my thought about the Cavs in the Cavs section. I left the game feeling that Skiles just plays way too many players and no one could get rythmn out there among the Bulls players

Curry: Looked great in garbage time. Only seems to know what to do when he has the ball in the post on offense. Otherwise the dude looks lost. Z, Gooden, and Traylor just took away boards that Curry should have got and his defense was less then stellar

Chandler: He looks like he's regressed if anything from the last time I say him play live a year ago. He actually looked more lost then Curry on the court. Settled for a couple of jumpers which clanked off when he did get into scoring position

Gordon: Looked good out there actually. I think he'll be a good player but between Gordon, Duhon, and Hinrich the Bulls had a very small backcourt.

Nocioni: He's a good player and tries on defense but no way is he defensive stopper like Artest. When he was on Lebron, James toyed with him like any of the other Bulls players.

Davis, Harrington: As much as I wasn't impressed with the young guys. These two vets looked very washed up and they would not be getting the kind of minutes they've been getting on any other team

Biggest beef with the Bulls is however that Skiles doesn't seem to give his players time to gel out there before replacing them again


----------

